# Lamprologus ocellatus in a 20 gallon long?



## CelticCichlid (May 14, 2014)

I'm wanting to switch my 20 gallon long into a shellie tank and I really like the look of the Lamprologus ocellatus. However, I'm wondering, how active they will be? I've heard both good and bad about the occies and multies. Also, with either species, how many could I have in my tank? I would of course have plenty of shells and rocks. What tankmates (dither fish) are best? Is there a good website where I can order them? I've only found a few places but the shipping is pretty high. Thanks a lot!


----------



## steve617 (Nov 10, 2003)

I would just house a 3 or 4 Gold Ocellatus. Thats what I'm planning to do in a 20 long. The only thing Id have in there is a few nerite snails.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I have pearly ocellatus in a 20 long, 3 of them (probably all females), I never see them or if I do, they just sit on their chosen shell. I also have 3 gold occelatus in a 40 Long with a group of paracyps, these three are always out, still swimming around the shells, but always out and always swimming.


----------



## CelticCichlid (May 14, 2014)

Ok, thanks. Any idea on the dither fish?


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hmmmmmm....... how about some zebra danios?


----------



## CelticCichlid (May 14, 2014)

Good idea! Does anyone know where I can find these cichlids? I'm having a pretty hard time finding any!


----------

